# Frantic pacing



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Tonight after putting my goats to bed, the one doe, Zoe, started pacing frantically - rushing round and round and round, she was banging into the walls of her stall even. She's never done anything like this before, it sure seems weird.

Any ideas as to what might be causing this behaviour?


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Is she in heat? Is anything else off? Is she eating, drinking, and pooping OK?


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Eating, drinking, pooping seem all fine and dandy and nothing else off. She could be in heat I guess, is that a normal way of acting? Like she's gone totally crazy and lost her mind? .... hmmmm....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is her gait? Any staggering or walking in circles? Eyes dancing?


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

No staggering at all, but definitely walking in circles (really fast, almost running) & banging into the wall. Her eyes were a little crazy now that you mention it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Might be polio or listerosis...


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you tell if she can see? Polio/listeriosis can cause blindness.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd dose her with vit B. Won't hurt if she doesn't need it, will help with any illness to keep rumen working, is medicine needed for goat polio...

Diff strengths have diff therapeutic doses. Mine, for 100 lb goat, is 6 mL; if she needs it right away (tonight) inject it SQ; when they don't potentially need it asap you can give it orally.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Honestly if it is Listeriosis, you need to treat tonight. If she were mine, that's what I'd do (along with vit B). For most listeria, penicillin is the drug of choice. Pen-G procaine would be preferred (imo) as it gets the blood to therapeutic levels faster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You definitely need to start treating tonight. Do you have B complex and penicillin on hand?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If it's Listeriosis you will need to treat her every 3 to 4 HOURS DAY AND NIGHT YOU WILL NEED TO MOVE YOUR PENS LISTERIOSES LIVES IN THE GROUND sorry more being so grimI hope it isn't


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you all. I fell asleep last night, but based on your suggestions we got some oral B complex into her first light this morning. She seems totally fine now, her usual self, but we will keep a close watch on her and contact the local vet when they open on Tuesday. 

I'm wondering if it could be Polio after searching on here looking for symptoms: I have noticed she does that strange thing with her head - she will suddenly tilt it back, kind of Stevie Wonder like, star-gazing I think it's called - but that has been going on for a few months at least. She does that when she's excited, like when she's about to get a treat. Other than that, and her weird behaviour last night, she seems perfectly healthy to me.

Goats! Amiright?


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Huh. I just read in another thread here that the head thing Zoe does is called "helicoptering" and is actually normal. So .... PHEW. :happygoat:


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Does she look like her vision is normal? I would watch her closely.


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

It does look like her vision is normal. Thank you, I do appreciate the advice and I will watch her closely - I can see her from where I'm sitting, and I'll go out in an hour or so to put her back in the barn (snow storm on its way) and do a head to toe check.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Go to tractor supply and get high level vit B complex.
Or fortified vit B complex from any other store. 
Look at the back of the bottle and find thiamine 100 mg, you want the thiamine for polio, in case.
Orally giving B complex doesn't do much.
Also give probiotics.
I honestly would inject her SQ 6cc's per 100 lbs, 2 x a day for a while. You need to get her treatment in case it is polio. Sure sounds like it was last night from description. Take no chances.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Head tilting back is Polio Give her 6cc's per 100 lbs every 6 hours day and night intil she starts improving


----------

